# The Lacquer Has Air Bubbles!!!!!



## IWLOCAL21 (Dec 13, 2009)

I recently put the 4th and final coat of Lacquer on my project and it looks great but a few spots where air bubbles are present. What causes this? I also applied it with a high quality brush specifically for this purpose.


----------



## sparky1945 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jason did you have bubbles after each coat? I have not used Lacquer yet I do have five bags of various colors of flakes that I will be using soon. My intent is to use the Lacquer as the first coat and then put at least three coats of a water based Polyurethane over that. I have had problems with bubbles in the finish also when using a brush and now use an HVLP sprayer to eliminate the problem. It took a couple of test tries to get the settings and technique down but it is worth the effort. Of course this is assuming your projects are in a place where spraying is an option. 

sparky1945


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Are you referring to Deft or some other type of lacquer with retarder added. I am not familiar with brushing lacquer having air bubbles.

Jerry


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Are you referring to lacquer or shellac ?(bags of various colors of flakes)

Jerry


----------



## IWLOCAL21 (Dec 13, 2009)

This is the type of lacquer I used it's minwax clear brushing lacquer (clear gloss). I've never used the stuff before and it seamed pretty easy to apply. no sanding inbetween coats overall happy with the results just a few minor air bubbles i had to scrape off. The bubbles were not present on the first 3 coats. Maybe I didn't allow enough time for the 3rd coat to dry completely.


----------



## sparky1945 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry old age and confusion have set in! shellac is what I was talking about. I guess my lack of experience is showing.

sparky1945


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Did you shake or stir ? to mix it up
this is from minwax website,

WARNING! Removal of old paint by sanding, scraping or other means may generate dust or fumes that contain lead. Exposure to lead dust or fumes may cause brain damage or other adverse health effects, especially in children or pregnant women. Controlling exposure to lead or other hazardous substances requires the use of proper protective equipment such as a properly fitted respirator (NIOSH approved) and proper containment and cleanup. For more information, call the National Lead Information Center at 1-800-424-LEAD (in US) or contact your local health authority.

1.Surface must be dry and free of old finishes in poor condition, paint, wax, grease, polish, dirt or other foreign matter. Note: Do not apply lacquer over polyurethane finishes. 
2.Sand to obtain a smooth, uniform surface. Remove all dust with a cloth dampened with mineral spirits. 
3.Apply Minwax® Wood Finish™ stain or Minwax® Lacquer Sanding Sealer, if desired, following label directions. 
4.Stir Minwax® Clear Brushing Lacquer well before and during use to rotate the product from the bottom to the top of the can. NEVER SHAKE. 
5.Apply a coat of lacquer using a high quality natural bristle brush. On unfinished wood, apply sufficient lacquer to seal open joints, edges and end grain. 
6.Let dry at least two hours, then apply a second coat. 
7.Apply a third coat, repeating the steps above for each coat. Apply a fourth coat, if desired. 
8.After final coat, allow at least 24 hours before normal use. 
CLEAN UP: For easy clean-up use lacquer thinner. 

COVERAGE: Approximately 125 sq. ft. per quart. 

Note: For brush application only. Above dry times and coverage rates are based on good ventilation, temperature of 77° F and 50% relative humidity. Lower temperature, higher humidity, lack of ventilation or application of thick coats will extend dry time. Always test tackiness between coats. Do not recoat if surface is still tacky. Slight ambering may be experienced when lacquer is applied over light-colored stains or wood surfaces. Always spot test on an inconspicuous area to ensure satisfactory results. Minwax® Clear Brushing Lacquer is not recommended for use on floors. To protect floors, use Minwax® Super Fast-Drying Polyurethane for Floors or Minwax® Water Based Polyurethane for Floors.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Is the lacquer you used a water based product or an oil based product? Did you use anything to thin it down? I don't always follow the instructions, I use them as sort of a guide line. 
Many times the instructions say you don't need to sand between coats but I always sand lightly between coats with 220 until last coat which I do not touch. You get better results that way especially if you do not have a finish room or dust free enviroment. By sanding lightly between coats you eliminate any dust nibs & give the next coat of finish some teeth to grab onto.


----------



## IWLOCAL21 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I'll give your advice a go on the next one James.


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Did you shake or stir ? right on don't shake it ..


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Shake a spray can, stir a pale.....


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

This post sounds straight out of a James Bond movie. "Shaken not stirred."


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol !!!


----------

